# JR Cuban Alternatives



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

Anybody out there try them? worth 20-25 bucks a bundle?


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

nope sorry


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Connies are so much better, imo.


:ms NCRM


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

The only ones that I've ever tried (the alt Siglo IV) could best be described as an "alternative" to a good cigar. :tg 

For the money, I'd rather go with the Consuegras.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Connies are so much better, imo.
> 
> :ms NCRM


Agreed.


----------



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

I also think that connies are better, but If you're getting the JR Alternatives, I suggest you get the JR Alt "Edicion Limitada"

I picked up some of these in the spring and at first they wern't so great, but now with six months in the humidor they are pretty solid.

I had the Alt to the Cohiba Sublime, but a manager at JR told me that there is no difference except for size within the various JR Alternative lines, so all the JR limited edition sizes are the same blend.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

yachties23 said:


> Anybody out there try them? worth 20-25 bucks a bundle?


Yes, they are awful!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

JR Ultimates are a decent smoke for the money. I've tried a few Alts and I couldn't recommend them.


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> JR Ultimates are a decent smoke for the money.


Agreed! The Ultimates are an entirely different beast from the Alts.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

yachties23 said:


> Anybody out there try them? worth 20-25 bucks a bundle?


The JR Cuban Alt-Montecristo #2 is very good. Not as good as a cuban, of course, but actually I like them better than the "real" Monte #2, which is a bland stick from DR I think.

But as someone else said, the JR Limitada Edicion Montecristo Edmundo and the JR Ultimates are better. & personally, I'd stay away from the JR Cuban ALT Fuentes


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Yes, they are awful!


Agreed, I bought the "Cohiba Robustos"....smoked 2 and threw the rest.


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Not I sorry.
Adam


----------



## mulehead (Sep 18, 2006)

I bought a bundle of the Siglo IV alternatives a year ago and only smoked two. I don't care much for them. The flavor is very harsh, and they smell like someone wrapped a turd with burnt hair. It's a shame because they did burn pretty well. With that said, they were better than the last Cuban Montecristo #2 I had. 

In my opinion, there may be better options in the Cuban Alternatives catalog, but I agree that Connies are the way to go. They're a little veiny at times, but it's hard to go wrong with a cigar rolled in a Villazon factory.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I've also given several of the JR Alt's. a try and didn't think much of them. Thinking the leftovers must be buried somewhere in one of the coolers...maybe time to dig one out.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Haven't had one yet that was even remotely worth smoking. With some serious age on them, they might be a good smoke, but for me, not worth it.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

For a few dollars more go with any of the Sancho Panza lines.


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok so i gues thats a no lol... I had a bundle of JR alts regular Monte 2s... not terrible for the price...just was thinking of trying another


----------



## Fibo (Sep 15, 2006)

JR alternative are not good cigars but the Genuine Counterfeit Cubans are pretty tasty. I like the Perfectos. I've also heard that the GENUINE PRE-EMBARGO Counterfeit Cubans are decent too. Both are made by Perdomo and sold at JR.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

eeesh....any of the JR alternatives are bad, bad, bad. Go with the consuegra's.

You'd probably be better off rolling up newspaper and cardboard, than smoking a JR alternative...really.


----------

